# tren ace?? for burning fat??



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

hello mates 

Sorry to not have been around for sometime now.... been working double shifts, back to back and hardly manage to draft in 6 hours of sleep...

Am' hearing a lot of things about trenbolone acetate...amazing strenght gains, fat burn? and the like...

Does / Can tren really help burn fat? Reason i have me doubts is because steroids are all meant to bulk arn't they? And when used in cutting cycles, with diet caloric count being low, and tons of cardio, they help maintain muscle while the diet and cardio takes out the fat, right?

Now, whats the story on tren being a fat cutter? TBH, i'm a little confused.

Anyone with personal " on " cycle experiences on tren ace? Dosage? Results?

I'm sure this must have been discussed at some point in time, but nevertheless, please chip in mates...

Cheers :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

That is one great use of tren, I noticed its fat burning properties with doses as low as 100mg EOD and now I'm running 125mg ED and without much cardio the fat still comes off.

JW and a few of us were talking about this in another thread the other day.

Tren does have a few sides and one that I have notice on higher doses is the short respiratory response you have.

It doesn't take much to get you winded. I can't describe to you the exact reason why tren burns fat but Joe understands that better than I.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

evidence sugest Tren binds strongly to the androgen receptors which are found in both muscle and fat cells from what I have read.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Spot on tainted. Plus you body turns into a nuclear reactor at night and sweats more than after a 10 mile run!


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually my worry, and pardon me if this sounds stupid, is that alongwith fatloss while on Tren Ace, i don't want to lose muscle...Will tren do that in any manner at all?

Reason i'm asking this guys is because, i'm putting together my 3rd cycle starting 8 months from now, yeah still time, but going to stock up my requirements as i have spare cash now ( double shifts, remember  ) and want to buy it all before the wife discovers the hidden stash, hahahaha

So this here is my plan - Test Prop / Tren Ace / Var / Primobolan

I'm yet to figure out how much of what though, but this is it mates...In all probability, i'll run it for 8 - 10weeks...I'm going to look up to you bros for dosages as well...

Cheers.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Barry Tren as most steroids help build muscle not lose it.

Have you done a cycle like that before? what made you choose those compounds?


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Barry Tren as most steroids help build muscle not lose it.
> 
> Have you done a cycle like that before? what made you choose those compounds?


Oh no no, i've never done a cycle like that...i'm starting a cycle on the 2nd of april which after weeks of tweaking and fine tuning is finally like :

weeks 1 - 16 - eq 540mgs ew

weeks 1 -15 - test e 525mgs ew

weeks 1 - 6 - dbol 30mgs ed

weeks 11 - 16 - tbol 60mgs

weeks 3 - 8 & 11 - 16 hcg 250ius every 4th day

PCT : Standard Protocols.

The Tren test var primo cycle that we're discussing is supposed to be the one next to the above cycle. Reason i zeroed in on these 4 compounds is because, the test prop doesn't give off much bloat ( supposedly ) unlike other forms. Tren for the fat loss and a little bit of strenght gains. Anavaa for its visceral fat burning properties and hardening effects. Primo to complement these 3 compounds....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Barry5353 said:


> Oh no no, i've never done a cycle like that...i'm starting a cycle on the 2nd of april which after weeks of tweaking and fine tuning is finally like :
> 
> weeks 1 - 16 - eq 540mgs ew
> 
> ...


Yet you choose to run dbol for 6 weeks?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yet you choose to run dbol for 6 weeks?


 :lol: , see what you mean, also i don't get any less bloat off E or Prop, in fact most ppl that iv'e spoken to dont.


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yet you choose to run dbol for 6 weeks?


Oh, running the dbol on THIS eq / test e cycle only - as i have a 146 tabs left - and just don't have the heart to discard them...and then my reasoning was also that the cycle being a 16 weeker, i'd run the dbol from weeks 1 - 6 @ 30mgs as a kick start and end my cycle by running tbol @ 60mgs from weeks 11 - 16.

I figured that the dbol bloat would go away by the 8th or 9th week and by then the test e and eq would have taken complete effect and finally adding the tbol would give me further strength gains with minimal bloat...

Besides, my diet will be bang on...no sunday cheats for me...protein will be a minimum of 300gms...cardio 6 days a week - 40min sessions on every alternate day, and hiit on workout days which incidentally will be 3 days a week...

Tue - Back / Shoulders

Thu - Legs / abs

Sat - Chest / Bis / Tris.


----------



## delco (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just interested to know if anyone has used a tren ace test prop mix and if so what were the results / sides etc


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Barry5353 said:


> So this here is my plan - Test Prop / Tren Ace / Var / Primobolan


Great cycle but drop the Primo, you wont notice anything at all from it in that cycle IMO.

Tren/Prop/Var is my alsolute favourite cycle ever. Strong, lean and vascular as hell.

Add in a small amount of T3, forget the Primo and invest the cash in some IGF and you will be a very happy man,


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> Great cycle but drop the Primo, you wont notice anything at all from it in that cycle IMO.
> 
> *Tren/Prop/Var* is my alsolute favourite cycle ever. Strong, lean and vascular as hell.
> 
> Add in a small amount of T3, forget the Primo and invest the cash in some IGF and you will be a very happy man,


Tren / Prop / Winny is also a nice combo IME


----------

